# The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2 Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*What’s this?? TWO movie Giveaways in one week? That’s right!

Thanks to Lionsgate, Home Theater Shack is excited to giveaway a new Blu-ray copy of The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2! Mike Edwards recently reviewed this smash hit release and gave it his stamp of approval, with a sizzling 5-star rating of the film’s incredible Dolby Atmos track.*

This contest will run from Tuesday March 22 through Tuesday March 29 (8:00AM EST).
To enter you must live in the Continental United States (Lower 48) and be a registered member as of March 1, 2016.

If you fulfill those qualifications, then simply type "IN" below and you're entered!

To be fair, the winner of our _In the Heart of the Sea_ Blu-ray Giveaway will not be eligible to win (we know you understand). 

Again - Thanks to all of our members (new and old) and good luck to everyone! :T​[/B]


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

In


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

IN


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ni! I mean... In!


----------



## Southwest One (Sep 29, 2014)

In


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

In


----------



## jimk92057 (May 19, 2010)

in


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

IN


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Entry is now closed


----------

